

Apple Watch OS and the Makings of a Smartphone on Your Wrist - werencole
http://arc.applause.com/2015/06/09/apple-watchos-2-leading-smartwatches-into-the-next-generation/

======
werencole
Opening up the hardware on Apple Watch is a big step for the next generation
of smartwatches.

------
inthewoods
Still so limited in what developers can access - they need to open it more -
but I also recognize it is likely limited in the way it is because of concerns
about battery life.

~~~
werencole
Battery life and also the fact that the current iteration of the Watch is
still fairly limited in hardware components. That's what happens when you make
a device that is intended to be the companion to a different device.

